# Old Traeger



## WCL400 (May 23, 2021)

I have been blessed with this old Traeger and I was hoping someone could help identify the model, year and value of it?


----------



## SKade (May 23, 2021)

There should be something with the serial and model number on it for warranty purposes. If you find that number it should get you in the right ballpark.


----------

